# Satin red wrap..maintainence?



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

My GTR is wearing a rather nice satin red wrap...

I am an OCD amateur car detailer and am finding the lack of paintwork to polish rather frustrating!...so Im turning my attention to the stain wrap...

Now I realise that theres not much that can be done on it other than a good wash/dry, but I am wondering if there any worthwhile products that will maintain the satin finish, and perhaps allow a little water beading when wet(I know very sad indeed!)

Please advise!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Just contact Paul at PWPRO as he installed it and will tell you the best products to use.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

This should help as well  - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171688-nissan-gtr-satin-wrap-opaque-detail.html


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

_shaun_ said:


> This should help as well  - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171688-nissan-gtr-satin-wrap-opaque-detail.html


You the man!

I can't ask for better advice than that! thanks.....!!

I'm assuming swissvax stuff is dear...ooo err.....


----------



## ASH-R35 (Jun 7, 2013)

And I wasn't wrong....£160 for the wax...wow!!

there must be some cheaper products available out there......


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

You're welcome.

My wrap is gloss and just a "quick detailer" regularly like Last Touch, gets nice beading...

It's due a proper detail soon though.


----------

